# Sticky  Pictures Section Rules, last updated July 9, 2022



## admin

This section is dedicated to sharing images of your knitted and crocheted items.
Please, put images of your pets, wild animals, scenery, etc. in General Chit-Chat.

You can find out how to upload pictures to the forum here. (scroll down aways)

*Rules for the Pictures section*

The purpose of this section is to share your inspirations.

- No commercial selling in this section

*Discriminatory images of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive images about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, colour, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.*

- No nudity allowed, this is a family forum.

- No foul language

For the overall forum rules, please check this page.


----------

